

Ask HN: Chrome browser extension or a stand-alone executable? - notastartup

If you are building a new tool, what would have a better chance of user engagement? Does lowering the resistance (chrome extension available right in your browser) favor over having to download, install and run a software on one&#x27;s computer (binary file)?
======
sigvef
It really depends on what the tool is going to do. Unless the tool is
intimately related to Chrome in some way (tab manager, page screenshotter, or
something else that needs to access Chrome in some way), and I'm assuming its
not, since stand-alone is an option, I'd question why anything needs to be
installed at all, even as a Chrome extension.

I'd much rather visit pdf2gif.io (random example) than use something that
needs to be installed, when possible.

------
drvortex
The only advantage you would get with a Chrome extension is distribution
platform (Web store). Chrome extensions are not in principle 'more
dicoverable'.

Now it really depends on what your application does if you are considering
donwloading and clicking on an installer a bigger barrier to entry then
clicking 'Add to Chrome'.

In general, though Chrome does nothing to push users towards installing
extensions from the web store versus downloading a program.

